# New Superbattery Charges Gadgets In Seconds



## micropage7 (Apr 23, 2013)

Having enough battery power has always been a concern for users of mobile devices and for scientists in general. A new superbattery developed by University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign researchers can solve this problem once and for all.

The new lithium-ion microbattery is not only 2,000 times more powerful than any other batteries on the market, but also very small, only a tiny fraction of the batteries in use nowadays. The Illinois scientists are planning to shrink the battery even further, in order to make it fit into a device as thin as a credit card.







The tiny size was achieved by redesigning the battery’s poles, which are solid in traditional accumulators. The new battery’s anode and cathode are three-dimensional, porous structures which enable fast charging. This means the new invention offers more power and is able to recharge 1,000 times faster than other batteries.  Scientists say the battery is also able to power up a smartphone in a matter of seconds, while actually jumpstarting a vehicle.

The Illinois University team led by Professor William King is now working to make the new technology available for widespread use, by creating an affordable and attractive product.  There are some safety concerns regarding the battery, as the current electrolyte it uses is a combustible liquid substance. In small-scale batteries the risk is negligible, but the danger could become more significant in larger size accumulators. Professor King acknowledged the risks, but explained that he is planning to use a polymer-based electrolyte in future models in order to address all safety issues.

Scientists hope the new battery will be available to consumers in one or two years. Professor King said the technology will be first used to replace current supercapacitators in various electronics. Such a powerful battery could have virtually endless applications, allowing easy storage of energy and making it possible to power up several devices simultaneously with a single accumulator.

http://techbeat.com/2013/04/new-superbattery-charges-gadgets-in-seconds/


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 23, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> Scientists hope the new battery will be available to consumers in one or two years.



Lets hope.  A better battery is the next best thing to fusion power.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 23, 2013)

I thought that MIT researches discovered this several months ago. Basically a copper lattice with the components of the battery dipped onto the lattice in layers. So instead of charging in an hour or two it would take about 10 minutes. It was a while ago, maybe my memory is off.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2013)

good good. this could also make electric cars far more epic.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 23, 2013)

this was posted once already.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 23, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I thought that MIT researches discovered this several months ago. Basically a copper lattice with the components of the battery dipped onto the lattice in layers. So instead of charging in an hour or two it would take about 10 minutes. It was a while ago, maybe my memory is off.





de.das.dude said:


> this was posted once already.


yeah, the last if i remember right is scientist made thinner battery that could last longer by using many layers, maybe close to this but if both of them compiled we gonna have small, efficient and last longer battery for any devices in the future


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 23, 2013)

No i think someone posted this here on TPU already. or maybe on GN. i remember that exact picture was used.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 23, 2013)

Another day and another news of some "mysterious" "super" battery that charges "super fast" unlike anything we've seen so far. A lot of " " and still no sign of any such battery. Why don't they just shut up until they make a commercially available product? I'm getting tired of all the hype and in the end they NEVER deliver anything in several years. I still have to charge the damn phone for 2 hours so it goes flat in 12 hours of tiny bit use. We still have the exact same Li-ion batteries we had years ago. Who F cares anymore!?


----------



## xvi (Apr 23, 2013)

Cell phones these days badly need this in them. My Galaxy S3 has only been getting 12-16 hours on a charge.

Out of curiosity though, if it holds 2,000 times more than a normal battery and charges 1,000 times faster, wouldn't we need an insanely high amperage charger to supply it?


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 23, 2013)

xvi said:


> Cell phones these days badly need this in them. My Galaxy S3 has only been getting 12-16 hours on a charge.
> 
> Out of curiosity though, if it holds 2,000 times more than a normal battery and charges 1,000 times faster, wouldn't we need an insanely high amperage charger to supply it?



I think those numbers need to be taken in context, if they're talking about it starting a car, we're talking 600-700 Amps (if it were my car,) if they're looking to have the output of a modern day automotive battery. So in this context, yeah, but cars are already wired to handle high current in a 12v system for the starter motor and the alternator.

As for a cellphone and other mobile devices, wires are smaller and devices don't need as much power to be run. You also need to keep heat in check as well so, yes, it will charge considerably faster, but I doubt 1000x for a cell phone. Maybe for a car or things that generate electricity as opposed to consuming it or things that generate more than they consume (like a car.)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 23, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I thought that MIT researches discovered this several months ago. Basically a copper lattice with the components of the battery dipped onto the lattice in layers. So instead of charging in an hour or two it would take about 10 minutes. It was a while ago, maybe my memory is off.


I think this is probably the result of MIT's research taken to the next level.  Instead of minutes, they're talking seconds.

One to two years is phenomenal.  I just wonder how much it costs compared to current battery technology (e.g. does it use any exotic metals imported from China).


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 23, 2013)

Very interesting, downside is the evil that is electric cars could be on the horizon  

Give me petrol, my great grandchildren can worry about it.

Hope the ignitable liquid is as negligible as they say, don't fancy my iphone 8 combusting my manly parts.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 24, 2013)

I am not sure about lithium-ion but most batteries the faster you charge them the less life you get out of them so that said if you can get though a day with your phone and charge it over night you be better finding a way to charge it slower to prolong the life of the battery.

I know NimH and LiPo hate fast charging and their life span can be increased greatly by lowering the recharge voltage\ampage..

So you if you find ya self buying some good AA battery's make sure you get a charger that allows you to slow charge aand it will pay of for sure and even more on LiPo battery but you don't see them often.

I am curious if this so called Superbattery  is the same and if you lowered the ampage input you would actually prolong the life.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 25, 2013)

So if they make it a little bigger and can I have a portable but really strong power source?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 11, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> So if they make it a little bigger and can I have a portable but really strong power source?



I was reading about this, and apparently you could jump start a car with a cell phone battery :O

Its about time batterys got better, mobile tech has got more power hungry, but battery have stayed the same.....crap.


----------



## AsRock (May 11, 2013)

tigger said:


> I was reading about this, and apparently you could jump start a car with a cell phone battery :O
> 
> Its about time batterys got better, mobile tech has got more power hungry, but battery have stayed the same.....crap.



Is it possible with Li Po battery's ?.. Just a thought as they can deliver a hell load of amps although i think it might not be as it might use them to fast or to long.

Hope they do turn out good for RC cars too .


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 11, 2013)

Yup agree, RC cars, charge battery for 4 hours=20 min run time......crap. New battery tech is badly needed.


----------



## AsRock (May 11, 2013)

tigger said:


> Yup agree, RC cars, charge battery for 4 hours=20 min run time......crap. New battery tech is badly needed.




Yes 20-30 minutes are not long when ya having fun hehe.

We get around 20-30 mins with 5300Mah 2C battery and about double with 10000. But it all so depends on the C the battery is like a high C like 70c will not last as long as it delivers more power from the start. We use 20, 25 and 70C battery's and a 20-25C battery will last use 3-6 minutes longer at least.  Although the lower C will course the battery to get hotter too.


Yeah 4 hours if you want the battery's last years and charge them about 1.3amps.  Although our chargers can charge up to 6 amps each so they COULD charge them in no time at all with.

With a 5300Mah LIPO battery you can put a crazy 5 amp's though it and 10 amps though a 10000 battery.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 11, 2013)

Maybe you could make a tiny hydrogen fuel cell


----------

